# termination rights



## acowintheweb

Field and topic:
Financiación - Finance
Seguros - Insurance
Consumo - Consumer
---------------------

Sample sentence:
The customer can benefit from the voluntary termination rights afforded by a conditional sale agreement 


Gracias!


----------



## tatius

¿Qué te parece, simplemente, "baja de derechos"?


----------



## acowintheweb

No se ... no me cuadra del todo, sí me has dado la pista para pensarlo al contrario, algo como "derechos de cancelación/finalización"

....???


----------



## América

Yo utilizo *derechos de terminación* (suponiendo que el cliente tiene derecho a *terminar* el contrato ,etc.)


----------



## acowintheweb

ok, pues teniendo en cuenta que "terminación" no es un término muy común es españa para este caso, me quedo con "derechos de finalización"
¿os suena bien?

gracias tatius y america


----------



## tatius

mmmh... ten cuidado que no es derecho a cancelar... sino cese de derechos, ejercitar una baja de derechos, acabar voluntariamente con los derechos que te daba algo.

Es un matiz, pero como en cosas de Derecho no hay puntada sin hilo...


----------



## tatius

Uy no, me he liado, creo que tienes toda la razón...


----------



## acowintheweb

si?? ay menos mal porque me estaba volviendo loca.
Gracias!!


----------



## América

Hola de nuevo, les cuento que estuve averiguando y también podría utilizarse *derechos de rescisión*

Saludos a todos


----------



## acowintheweb

exactly!
gracias!


----------



## araceli

Nota del moderador:
Traslado este hilo al foro de Legal Terminology.


----------

